# 4th time lucky?



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,  

I have looked at all your lovely supportive comments for a while now so thought I would finally join in! 
I am 33 and my husband is 35. After 2years of TTC we had a consultation initially with our GP, and then as we are both impatient and wanted to get on with things quickly we went to our private hospital (the Chilterns in Bucks). Turns out I have low AMH and he has poor morphology. That was last September and since then we have been through one IVF (bfn) and two ICSI (had a positive test but was a chemical). We are just about to start our 3rd ICSI (4th treatment cycle altogether) - I am starting stimms beginning of June. After 3 unsuccessful attempts I am now feeling that a bit more support would be nice and maybe I can offer some advice and support to those just starting out and others in my situation. I've tried to keep positive (& relaxed) through all my cycles but sometimes I still can't believe I'm still not pregnant. I guess my PMA has waivered slightly and would like all the help I can get to get it back before I start my treatment again! I look forward to sharing experiences with some of you and maybe I can be someone's cycle buddy!
Lots of love and luck to you all! 
Marie 
x

Me 33 - low AMH, DH 35 - low morphology, Together 8 years Married 3
IVF #1 Oct 2012 - 7 follicles, 2 eggs, 1 embryo transferred = BFN
ICSI #1 Dec 2012 - 8 follicles, 3 eggs, 1 embryos transferred = BFP but just chemical 
ICSI #2 March 2013 - 9 follicles, 5 eggs, 2 embryos transferred = BFN

3rd ICSI Pending - June 2013 (fingers crossed!!!)


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

Im new on here too. Im still officially in my 2ww after our 3rd ICSI but have been poas since wednesday and had all positives (albeit faint lines-some you need to squint at to see!) im scared itll be a chemical pregnancy too, when did you find out yours was chemical? I have my blood test on wednesday 22nd May,.
Wishing you luck for your 4th time, some people get pregnant during certain times of the year (like me with my 3 previous, all conceived around may/june time) so be positive as you havent tried a summer conception yet!

xXx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *[http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0]CLICK HERE[/url]

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Hail Mary, thank you so much for your reply and words of encouragement. I really wish you lots of luck for Wednesday...all my fingers and toes are crossed for you! I knew my second attempt was a chemical as I began to spot and then bleed a few days before I was due to do my test. It was so confusing as I was still getting very strong positive tests for about a week but then my period started properly and the tests came back negative...very rubbish time but hey it was a step closer! 
Will be thinking of you, let me know how your blood test goes.
XxX

Thank you Tis for the info and links x


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, must have been awful for you!   Its bad enough staring down at those bright white boxes with only ONE line over and over again, i cant imagine having the joy of a BFP only to have it snatched away from you.. But like you said, its definitely a step closer!!  

I'm feeling hopeful as Ive no signs of AF and a few symptoms Ive not experienced in the last 2ww like bad skin, extreme tiredness and slightly bigger boobs. Ive still been poas daily and getting BFP's but wont feel safe to celebrate till i get the hcg levels tomorrow! 

What protocol are you starting in June and did you stay with the same clinic for the 4th time? We were thinking if our 3rd time fails then we would get a second opinion..

xXx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes we're still using the same clinic as they are all very lovely and it really helps that it's just 10minutes from where we live!

I'm starting the short protocol. Tried the long protocol for our first treatment but I responded very poorly to that and only got two eggs. I'm also doing acupuncture this time round after another friend of mine who also had ICSI got pregnant, so I'm willing to try anything! Have you done acupuncture with any of your cycles?

Things are looking really positive for you, you must let me know what your HCG is tomorrow!

Good luck  

XxX


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Thanks   i will let you know!

We were just discussing whether we think its twins or not, i think i can have a scan in a couple of weeks to check that?  

I didnt have any acupuncture but thats because my cycles were so close and they recommended i do it 3 months before ivf so i thought i was too late? I heard it was good for circulation and i reckon anything is worth a shot if theres a chance it can help you!

xXx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Just got my blood results and I have an hcg level of 409 which I think is good for 4 weeks!  

So happy!

I have my fingers crossed for you and I have a friend who is starting her 2nd attempt today also!

2013 is a good year!!  

xXx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

HOORAY CONGRATS.     Great HCG level, you must see so pleased!!!!

Sorry for delayed reply (currently in France relaxing before next cycle), how are you feeling?

xXx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Thank you!!!  

To be honest I'm windy, bloated and my nipples are killing me! But happy! 😉
It's the cyclogest I expect and not the pregnancy... The only Pregnancy symptom is tiredness really, and a little bit dizzy, no sickness or anything yet-not sure if its all sunk in yet?! Keep doing pregnancy tests every now and then just to make sure I'm actually pregnant!

When are you starting exactly, do you know?

xXx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hiya,

I know what you mean...cyclogest doesn't make you feel the best does it?...but all worth it!!

I start my injections as soon as I know when day 1 is, which should be around next Wednesday. 

I've just come back from acupuncture which I have never tried with IVF as yet so feeling ready and positive now to get going...especially after your lovely news which goes to show it will happen!  

Get lots and lots of rest and take care of you and baby on board    do you have a date for a scan yet?

xXx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Hi Marie, 

Sorry for delay I've not been on here as I've been completely exhausted and basically in bed most of the past 3 weeks!  Nice to have symptoms but a bit worried today as my symptoms have kinda disappeared?! Me being paranoid as usual I hope! I had a scan last week and we saw the tiny heartbeat!! 

How's yours going did you start? You must be in the 2ww now? Or near there? I wish you all the luck in the world and read my post 'POAS changing changing shades up and down' if you decide to test early. I think it's called that, it's in the 2ww section  

xXx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi HailMary,
Lovely to hear from you. I'm so pleased things are going well  I have heard so many people say that PG symptoms change and come and go on a daily basis so do not worry yourself.

I have been on stimms for two weeks now and have EC on monday. I'm Just about to do my trigger. 7 great big Follicles this time, so stomach very twingy and uncomfortable. Getting a bit nervous so just want to skip the next few days to hopefully having a couple of embies to put back!!  

I will keep you posted. 
xXx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

I have everything crossed for you!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you.

One embryo back on board. Very nervous this time. Here's hoping for a relatively sane 2WW    

XxX


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Ha good luck with that! 

Best thing to do is TRY to relax and kind of forget about it!  The more you think about it the more you obsess and stress! Easier said then do ne I know! If you can, focus on something else because there's not much else you can do but wait now...

I'm TRYING to relax myself at the moment, it's been a roller coaster of a ride ever since my 2WW! I got my BFP the same day my grandfather died, it was a strange feeling being SO happy and SO sad at the same time! He had been quite ill before he died so I was looking after him with my sister, it's sounds weird but it kept my mind occupied and although I did test very early (because I'm a POAS addict) I know that if I wasn't concentrating on my grandad I would have been more obsessed with my 'symptoms' and probably completely stressed myself out about it. Because of my grandad a whole day would pass without me thinking 'am I?? arnt I?? Arrghhh!'

So obviously then I had the funeral to deal with and a holiday we booked ages ago (that I really didn't feel like going on because i was exhausted all the time) and at the same time all this was going on my teenage daughter decided to turn into the child from hell!      so, she's grounded for AGES, I feel I had no choice, but she's making me feel guilty.. And scared she's going to run away (again!) she's always been a good girl-just chooses now to be super selfish.

SO! I'm just trying to relax..not letting it stress me, I've had an early miscarriage before so I don't want to stress out. I'm lucky not to have morning sickness, just been tired and had a couple of nose bleeds today (random!) 

Hoping your 2WW will be a bit more relaxed than mine! Good luck and just go with the flow...    

xXx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Hail Mary,
I'm so sorry to hear about your grandad   really sounds like you've had to deal with so many up and down emotions at a time which is meant to be happy and stress free. And I hope your teenage daughter doesn't cause you too much more stress.

I'm trying to plan out the next week with relaxing and fun things to do with hubby, friends and family so it goes nice and quick, but I know towards next weekend when AF is due I'm going to be panicking. Luckily off work for a while now so will deal with whatever happens.

Oh I read your post as well by the way on poas and changing shades   I have pledged to myself that I will wait until my OTD....yeah right... I know how that's going to go...will try to hold out until a week Sunday anyway...that's as long as AF doesn't rear her ugly head    

I hope you're ok and thank you for your support, I really appreciate it  

xXx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for your supportive words.  I have just read your signature so it was a BFN this time I'm so sorry  

There's not much I can say that will make you feel better but I hope you are getting the support you need through this, you may feel like giving up or trying again asap but just take a little time for yourself and realise its a game of chance this IVF malarky and your time will come.

Everyone deals with this differently but I took comfort in reading positive stories, always gave me comfort knowing that it will happen to me one day.  My last IVF (3rd) i refused a 3 day transfer although they recommended it as I had only 2 good embryos left but we were determined to do it differently this time, so we waited 2 nerve wracking days, after being told they may not make it to day 5 we were very nervous waiting at the clinic...so 1 made it, but we were happy cause it was a blastocyst and we'd not had one before.  I'm convinced this is what made it work for us, but you never know..it's almost like a lottery.

My thoughts are with you xxXXxx


----------

